
The #1 Dietary Risk Factor Is Not Eating Enough Fruit - jdnier
http://nutritionfacts.org/2016/02/02/the-number-one-global-diet-risk/
======
WalterSear
And vegetables (grammatically implying OR vegetables, in regards to the
title), the articles admits in pretty much every paragraph

